# guppy disease??



## daniomania (Feb 12, 2012)

HEllo
I have 12(now 11) guppies in my 10 gallon tank. My one guppy died though. when i recievedmy guppie it was swimming around fine... then it died today. At first it was hiding i nthe back but it still ate and swam fine.
d oyou know how it died? Is it a disesa?? My pet store said it could be but i researched on it and i dont nkow now.... they are confusing me...  lol
Any help welcome!!  

thanks.


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

There's lots of problems it could be..

What size is the aquarium?
Is it filtered? Heated?
How many males/females do you have?
Were there any other symptoms?


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Did you get all of the guppies recently? You are massively overstocked (you shouldn't really have more than 4 guppies in a ten gallon), so I would suggest testing (with a liquid test kit) for ammonia, nitrites and nitrates ASAP.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Are they feeder guppies or fancy guppies?


----------



## daniomania (Feb 12, 2012)

they are fancy guppies. the tank is filtered and heated. The store said the max is 12 for a ten gallon whic h i have. 4(now 3) males and 8 females. i did get them recently... .well about a week ago.... but when it died it was about 4 days after i got them.. and no. it ate, swam and interacted when the otehr fish were i nthe back. btu it died. the other fish are fine.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I suspect what killed it was the inevitable ammonia spike from putting 12 guppies in such a small tank at once.
The store told you big fibs. 4 is the recommended maximum for a ten gallon, 5 at the most.


----------

